# Field tournaments in Mississippi



## Novanglus1774 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bumping this thread as I have the same question! I am in Oxford and looking for a field tournament as well. Heck, I would settle just for a place to shoot! 

Dave Ray


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like Garry Randell is director again for Mississippi. Last I heard, McComb (Percy Quinn State Park) was the only field club left in MS, but that could be wrong. 

Garry Randell 5301 Baron Rd
Summit, MS 39666 Phone: 601-249-2988 
Email: [email protected] 

From Columbia, might also look at Tangi Archery Club in Baton Rouge.

From Oxford, might think about the two west TN field clubs---google TN Archery Association


----------



## Novanglus1774 (Oct 11, 2010)

TNMAN,

Thanks for the info! Sent Garry an email.

Dave


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

Red River Bowmen in Shreveport, LA also hosts field shoots.


----------

